# CleanDetail - Bentley Continental 2005, 100k + Miles & Wheel Refurb



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail& Wheel Refurb
*

Todays write up is of a Bentley Continental i did early December. This beauty have done over 100K and is a 2005 model. Its actually nice to see a beautiful well built motor with this kind of milage, But this also means i've got a challange on my hands. This detail was to cover one and a half days, the paint work would under go an Enhancement detail and the inside would get a deep detail and leather care. The wheels were also in need of some love as you will see in a few words time..

So, work started like so, Here she is on arrival:



















And the worst wheel:









Safe to say they need some work. So, first a citrus pre-wash followed by a rinse. Then snow foamed with Autobrite Magi Foam and worked into areas like so:



















2 Bucket method wash with Autofinesse Shampoo, wheels cleaned with AutoSmart Smart Wheels then dried using plush Microfibre towels. Once happy it was brought inside, wheels were remove and collected for the refurb.










First job was to clay bar then get some inspection photos of what this 100k miles had done to the paint:









































































To takle the paint on this monster i went for my DA Combo and refined with the rotary. Here are some before and after shots:



























































































and of course the lights were treated to some machine polishing:





































Once happy with the finish Wolfs Body Wrap was Applied giving me this:










The following morning the paint work was then waxed with Swissvax Shield, windows sealed with Autobrite Repel giving me this:










New job was to treat the inside. Using a mix of products from zaino & Autobrite on the leather to clean & condition. Carpets were also shampoo'd and dirt extracted.

Mean while, these arrived:



















very happy with that!! Wheels were sealed with our G-3 Glasscoat Ceramic. before been re-fitted to the Bentley. Once happy with everything the vehicle was ready to hand over. Here is what the customer was met with.



























































































Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Nick!!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great looking car nick. 

Callum


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job :thumb:
Love these, I've got a supersport in tomorrow


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful work Nick


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Great work. :thumb:

Really makes a difference getting the wheels refurb done also.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

KeithOPC said:


> Great work. :thumb:
> 
> Really makes a difference getting the wheels refurb done also.


Sure does! I was surprised to see the paint have flaked off, that was standard Bentley paint too!

Look like new again now :thumb:

ATB
nick


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Great work, I bet in the flesh it looked even better.

When the customer comes to collect the car, do you do a big unveiling? 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks factory fresh now which is remarkable considering its mileage :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking sharp, nice to see it gets used as well, as it was designed for.

Chris.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work. Brilliant transformation


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Superb job. Loving that colour

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice nice nice..... :argie:


----------



## coopersim (Nov 12, 2011)

I have workshop envy!

Lovely job


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic, so nice to see on being used properly... or thats one hell of a school run....!:wave:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Very good finish! I thought you have to wait at least a month before you seal fresh paint. Excellent job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Superb and such a nice colour car too :argie:

How long does it take to detail are car in that condition and to that level?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning work, and like you say it's great to see a proper motor being used that much :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

excellent work


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

very very nice


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

torkertony said:


> Superb and such a nice colour car too :argie:
> 
> How long does it take to detail are car in that condition and to that level?


This vehicle took just over a day and a half for the detailing work. The wheels took 4 days as they have to have time to strip correctly.

Thanks again for all the comments,
ATB
Nick


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Pure Quality...:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

james_death said:


> Pure Quality...:thumb:


Cheers James :thumb:

Hope your well,
ATB
Nick


----------

